# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Преданность Кришне или гуру?

## Сева

Харе Кришна!

Мне тяжело быть преданным Кришне, хотя теоретически я понимаю Его привлекательность.
Но многие старшие вайшнавы привлекают меня уже сейчас, поскольку я вижу их благородные качества.

От Мадхавананды прабху я слышал историю Шабари из Рамаяны - Господь Рамачандра стоял перед ней и готов был дать ей любое благословение, быть может Он мог сделать ее одной из своих жен на Вайкунтхе, но она попросила переместить ее к ее гуру и дать ей возможность служить гуру.

Правильно ли я понял что преданность гуру важнее чем преданность Кришне?

----------


## Хари Шаури дас

Ответ Е.М. Хари Шаури Прабху:

The spiritual master is non-different from Krsna -

Sri Sri Gurv-astaka

saksad-dharitvena samasta-sastrair
uktas tatha bhavyata eva sadbhih
kintu prabhor yah priya eva tasya
vande guroh sri-caranaravindam

The spiritual master is to be honored as much as the Supreme Lord, because he is the most confidential servitor of the Lord. This is acknowledged in all revealed scriptures and followed by all authorities. Therefore I offer my respectful obeisances unto the lotus feet of such a spiritual master, who is a bona fide representative of Sri Hari [Krsna].

And in the SB Krsna has declared His servant greater than Himself.
Mad-bhakta-pujabhyadhika: "More important than worshiping Me is worshiping My devotee." (Bhagavatam 11.19.21)

There are many such references which make it clear that worship of the Lord's devotee is tantamount to worship of the Lord Himself, and indeed more important in the sense that Krsna becomes more pleased - In English we say "Love me love my dog" -

In Srimad-Bhagavatam (9.4.63, 68), after Durvasa Muni suffers embarrassment in his encounter with the great devotee Ambarisa Maharaja, Lord Visnu Himself says to Durvasa:

aham bhakta-paradhinor
hy asvatantra iva dvija
sadhubhir grasta-hrdayor
bhaktair bhakta-jana-priyah

"I am completely under the control of My devotees. Indeed, I am not at all independent. Because My devotees are completely devoid of material desires, I sit only within the cores of their hearts. What to speak of My devotees, even the devotees of My devotees are very dear to Me."

sadhavo hrdayam mahyam
sadhunam hrdayam tv aham
mad-anyat te na jananti
naham tebhyo manag api

"The pure devotee is always within the core of My heart, and I am always in the heart of the pure devotee. My devotees do not know anyone but Me, and I do not know anyone but them."

The conclusion is that if we take shelter of a pure devotee Krsna becomes so pleased that He reveals Himself to us even though we are not qualified.

Your humble servant,
Hari-sauri dasa

Перевод:

Духовный учитель не отличен от Кришны.
Шри Шри Гурв-аштака:
Сакшад-дхаритвена самаста-шастраир
Уктас татха бхавйата эва садбхих
Кинту прабхор йах прийа эва тасйа
Ванде гурох шри-чаранаравиндам
Что переводится так: «духовному учителю следует оказывать то же почтение, что и Верховному Господу, ибо он - Его ближайший слуга. Так гласят все богооткровенные писания, и этому указанию следуют все авторитеты. Духовный учитель – истинный представитель Шри Хари (Кришны), и я в глубоком почтении склоняюсь к его лотосным стопам.»
И в Шримад Бхагаватам Кришна утверждает, что Его слуга выше, чем Он сам. Maд-бхакта-пуябхйадхикa: "Более важным чем поклонение Мне является поклонение Моему преданному." (Бхагаватам 11.19.21).
И существует еще множество подобных цитат, которые ясно показывают что поклонение преданному Господа равносильно поклонению Ему Самому, но более важно в том смысле, что Кришне оно больше нравиться (на английском есть такое выражение: «Любишь меня - полюби тогда мою собаку также»).
В Шримад-Бхагаватам (9.4.63, 68), когда Дурваса Муни был сбит  с толку встречей с великим преданным, Амбаришей Махараджем, Сам Господь Вишну говорит Дурвасе:
ахам бхакта-парадхино  хй асватантра ива двиджа
садхубхир граста-хрдайо  бхактаир бхакта-джана-прийах
«Я нахожусь под контролем моих преданных. В действительности, Я не совершенно независим. Поскольку мои преданные полностью лишены материальных желаний, Я для них – единственная цель. Что уж говорить о Mоих преданных, когда даже преданные Mоих преданных очень дороги Mне.»
садхаво хрдайам махйам  садхунам хрдайам тв ахам
мад-анйат те на джананти  нахам тебхйо манаг апи
«Чистый преданный всегда находится в глубине Mоего сердца, а Я - всегда в сердце чистого преданного. Mои преданные не знают ничего, кроме Mеня, а Я не знаю никого, кроме них.»
Таким образом, если человек принимает прибежище чистого преданного, Кришна становится так доволен им, что открывает Себя даже если он недостаточно квалифицирован.

Ваш смиренный слуга,
Хари Шаури дас.

----------

